# Headrest and steering wheel adjustment problem - 2000 740il



## cpd1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

*2000 740il*

The motorized driver side headrest does not move...I dont even get any motor sound when I attempt an adjustment. The other seat adjustments work properly. Also, the steering wheel moves up and down but not forward and back. Both problems appeared right after a thorough interior detailing. I checked the fuses and they are ok.

Any suggestions....thanks very much.


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

The wiring harness inside the plastic piece on the drivers seat came out on me once, but that caused all seat and steering controls to stop working, maybe that or another harness is just loose and not all the way out.


----------



## Bimmerjay (Mar 16, 2009)

yes the first place that i looked was the wiring harness on the side of the seat it was unplugeed


----------

